
DMVs Are Making Millions Selling Drivers' Personal Data to Third Parties - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/news/29715/dmvs-are-making-millions-of-dollars-selling-drivers-personal-data-to-third-parties-report
======
basicplus2
It should need court approval to get this info

